# Florida Flag Fish (or others) for staghorn algae control



## isuchopper (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi everybody-

I have a 12 gallon Nanocube with a staghorn problem. I keep dwarf hairgrass, corkscrew vals, rotala and fanwort along with two guppies and two bumblebee gobies. I have black sand and use flourish tabs.

Currently, I have a rather nasty invasion of staghorn algae and I'm looking to a fish to solve the problem as it seems that I could spend months or years trying to remove this junk by water changes and parameter control. Plus, new fish are always fun.

I've heard good things about Florida Flag Fish and Rosey Barbs, but I'm curious if anyone on this forum has any real experience with them (or just good scuttlebutt). I'm open to other species, but I'm nixxing SEAs and plecos. Ottos are a maybe. I don't want to be stuck with a useless fish in such a small tank, so reliability of algae eating is tops.

Anywho, if y'all have any advice or recommedations, I've love to hear it.

Thanks.

Mike


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

I'd avoid the FFFs. I have seen them get nasty and actually eat plants.

I myself am never one to get fish to slove problems. I'd rather tinker around with my water parameters and CO2 levels than add fish. 

You might also want to take a look at this: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=16087

Mike


----------



## ringram (Jan 19, 2005)

Based on what Momotaro said, I bet they're similar to other labyrinth fish, like...say, Gouramis. I picked up a couple gouramis(same as on my avatar, actually) when I first setup my tank and that didn't last long. A few days later I spotted them munching on my cabomba (which was starting to look a little ragged). So.....back to the LFS they went.


----------



## Nolan W. (Feb 9, 2005)

I got rid of all my algae by adding fast growing plants (_Hygrophila polysperma_ and _Hygrophila difformis_). Sucked all the nutrients out of the water, and the algae stopped spreading and growing. Unfortunately _H. polysperma_ is no longer legal to sell in the United States and _H. difformis_ gets too large for a tank of your size. You can still find many other fast-growing plants, but those two worked really well for me.

I agree with Mike for the FFFs, I'd stay away from them.


----------



## BiscuitSlayer (Apr 1, 2005)

Rosy Barbs might be good once things are back under control, but when you run into this problem, they aren't going to do much for you with the established algae. I recently tried the same approach with some ottos and rosy barbs, and they didn't have any impact on the algae. Once I cleaned things up though, they have kept things in order. Ottos are workhorses, and the rosies pick at things constantly.


----------



## isuchopper (Nov 30, 2004)

*Thanks*

Thanks everybody-

While I'm dissappointed that FFF don't have much backing, I appreciate the replies. I'm still holding out hope for a fish-based solution, though. Maybe I'm just jonesing for new fish.

Momotaro- When you said they got nasty, do you mean towards other fish or the plants?

Biscutslayer- Any ideas why rosy barbs and ottos wouldn't work on established algae? Do they simply prefer the fresh stuff or is it a matter of consumption rate? Also, have you seen ottos go after staghorn algae?

Mike


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Yes. I have seen them get aggressive toward other fish.

Mike


----------



## Anthony (Jan 11, 2005)

My angels are constant grazers also.


----------

